# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Magia ficcional.

## Fran Gomez

Un mago cuando interpreta su magia lo hace plasmando una actitud hacia la misma. En mi escasa experiencia y tambien escasos conocimientos puedo distinguir estas dos posibilidades:

_- Negacion de la existencia del truco. Podria ser el caso, por ejemplo, de muchas presentaciones de Mentalismo._

_- No ocultar la existencia del truco e incluso utilizar este conocimiento del espectador con el objetivo de romperle los esquemas (choque intelectual) mediante pistas falsas y/o cualquier otra estratagema._

La cuestion es que recientemente he asistido a una conferencia de Kiko Pastur y otra de Ricardo Rodriguez en las cuales ambos hablan de una corriente, concepcion, tendencia (o como se deba llamar), impulsada por Gabi Pareras que es la _Ficcion magica_ o _Magia ficcional_. 

He visto ejemplos vivos de esta tendencia ¿de presentacion? magica en ambas conferencias pero me encantaria poder leer mas sobre ella. Realmente tengo mucha curiosidad pues me da la impresion de que este tipo de magia invita a los espectadores a no querer siquiera pensar en la existencia del truco pues la atmosfera creada hace por si misma que este cuestionamiento sea absurdo e indeseado, lo cual me parece muy interesante..

¿Como lo veis vosotros? 

¿Sabeis si es posible hacerse con el ensayo-estudio de Gabi donde expone su base teorica sobre esto?

Gracias!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

edito para contar mas.

Bueno voy a tratar de contar lo poco que se al respecto.

La mejor forma es diferenciar magia ficcional de la magia real.


La magia real, es por ejemplo Tamariz entre otros tanto,
Tamariz hace magia con cartas, su juego se basa en la eleccion de un naipe, una carta, una baraja, etc

La magia ficcional se basa en llevar esto a otro plano, por ejemplo, una baraja, pasa a ser un relog, una carta pasa a ser una hora.

El juego es el mismo, pero la diferencia esta en la presentacion.

Un gran ejemplo de magia ficcional es Rene, el te quita del mundo de las cartas para llevarte al mundo de un bar y una señorita.

La magia, toda la magia es ficcion, pero Tamariz siempre te lleva a la realidad,
por ejemplo, con el juego del autito, el RESALTA que es una baraja, que es un carta, que es un autito normal.
remarca que se mezclo, que no la vio, que no sabe cual es, etc.
y simpre te vende o te muestra que fue MAGIA pura.

Rene en su juego las 3 migas, te quita del mundo de la realidad, no te quiere mostrar una taza y tres migas, te quiere mostrar a un chino, la luna y una botella.

en los dos casos se ve magia, pero en la ficcional se suma otro mundo paralelo, otra cosa que imaginar
en el real se queda en el mundo de lo visual, que es y sera siempre una baraja, una carta etc.

Tambien hay juegos que son netamenta ficsional y otros real.

Los cublites son reales, simpre se muestran 3, y 3 pelotitas con todos los efectos que tienen.

Ahora si reemplaza esas 3 pelotitas por tres amigos y 3 casas, empieza ser magia ficsional.

bueno creo que algo asi deve de ser.
si alguien mas experimentado sabe mas al respecto.
escucho y aprendo

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## nikolas1111

interesante tema... tambien me gustaria saber mas acerca de la "magia ficcional" y de donde conseguir estudios de Gabi... que es un mago admirable...

saludos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

a gabi lo vi aqui en mi pais,  tiene una teoria muy interezante y discutible a la vez,

pienso que discutible, por que siempre se tiene que dudar.

otra cosa que me quedo en el tintero..

Lo cambia es el sabor final del juego.

En lo real la gente se queda con que se seleciono la unica carta de toda la baraja blanca.
En la ficcio  la gente se queda con que encontraste a tu amigo entre tantos enemigos.

 por ejemplo.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Gracias por la info Ezequiel.

Me parece muy interesante esto ultimo que comentas del "sabor" que le queda al espectador tras presenciar la magia. Y ahi es donde quiza veo la mayor diferencia entre la Magia realista y la Magia ficcional. 

Creo que la Magia realista crea una necesidad en el espectador de averiguar el truco. Si se elude a dicha trampa durante la interpretacion magica y se le invita al espectador a descubrirla (pistas falsas) y al final no lo consigue.. ¿No es muy probable que sienta frustracion por no haberlo conseguido? 

En cambio, por lo que entiendo de la Magia ficcional, en este caso no ocurre esto.. La trampa, aunque el mago no la niega y el espectador sabe de su existencia, no juega ningun papel en la interpretacion magica, no se le da ninguna importancia. Por lo tanto el efecto varia ¿no? No es tanto un choque intelectual sino una.. ¿cautivacion emocional?. 

Bueno, como veis estoy muy pez en este asunto.. cualquier comentario se agradece enormemente.

Un saludin

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si fran es asi como dices


en la magia real no siente frustracion,  siente cansancion mental.

en la real el espectador piensa o dice,  "mi carta no puede estar en la billetera"
en la ficcion el espectador dice "por favor que mi carta este dentro de la billetra"

en la real se motiva la razon y se moviliza por la razon.
en la ficcional se motiva la emocion o sentimientos,  y el espectador se mueve por ellos.


igual esta forma de presentar la magia,  no es algo nuevo,  hace varias decadas que existe,  pero es solo una cuestion de gustos.

----------


## Northen

Genial, nunca había visto la magia así.
A mi personalmente creo que me gusta lo que se denomina magia real.
Pero para gustos colores

Saludos!

----------


## Luis Vicente

Debo aclarar que soy partidario de hacer presentaciones del tipo "ficcional" Sin saberlo, e inconscientemente siempre he tendido a ello, me parecen más bellas y no hay un reto intelectual directo al espectador. Aunque es inevitable, que después digan:¿cómo lo has hecho? De eso no te vas a librar, ya que es peor que lo sepan.

Lo que nunca me había planteado es que TODA LA SESION sea de este estilo. Me parece dificil mantener la ficción tanto tiempo, digamos una hora. ¿Qué opinais?

A mi modo de ver, no me parece que la teoría de las pistas falsas sea incompatible con este estilo. Usándola de manera que al espectador se le corten posibles soluciones plausibles, aunque erróneas. Como dice Juan, si dejas caer la moneda en la mesa, quita la pista de que es de papel plata. Si es prestada no será trucada... Y así sucesivamente, sin decirlo pero pensando en la coherencia de la ficción.

La verdad es que no conzco con detalle los pensamientos de Gabi. Así que cualquier aporte vendría muy bien.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

la verdad es muy dificil hacer magia ficcional, y sobre todo una hora entera,  pero el mejor ejemplo es ver a una rutina tematica,  por ejemplo un duende en un bosque, con arboles y plantas, etc etc.

La teroia de gaby no la conozco a la perfeccion,  pero lo que si se,  es que la segunga generacion  que  estudia esta reoria.

la magia o la teoria de tamariz es aplicable a todo,  la ficcional es solo presentacion, por eso puede tener toda la teoria de la magia, como las falsas pistas, control de la atencion, economia de movimientos etc.

Si de por si es muy dificil hacer magia tradicional, imaginate sumarle una historia paralela,    hay un juego de gabi en el que con una baraja juega con el tiempo, y cuando termina dice ahora te voy a regalar 5 segundos de vida para que lo utilizes cuando llegue tu final.  Eso es magia ficcional,  eso es el sabor que te da, te da un mensaje no un efecto.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Anda la leche! ¡yo hago magia ficcional sin saberlo!  :Smile1: 

Siempre me gustó llegar a los sentimientos de la gente. Supongo que mucha culpa la tiene el poeta que llevo dentro (malísimo por otra parte, no penséis...  :07: ) y que siempre intenta terminar con un verso o varios que dejen poso en el lector.

Con la magia, sin querer, hago lo mismo. Intento que después del instante estrictamente mágico, quede flotando la imagen que he transmitido, de tal forma que suelen acabar con un ¡que bonito! o algo así y no suelen decir lo de ¿cómo lo has hecho?

A ver, que quede claro que lo intento, porque me sale así, pero no que sea un genio y lo consiga siempre ni mucho menos  :302: 

Sin embargo,  creo que siempre ha existido la "magia que cuenta historias" y creo que es más fácil que la real, al contrario de lo que dice Ezequiel. No me refiero para el mago, si no para el espectador:

Para un espectador quedar "embobado" por algo que le llega al corazón y así no darse cuenta de la técnica es más fácil que  al revés, donde la distracción cerebral está mucho más acotada.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> ¡Anda la leche! ¡yo hago magia ficcional sin saberlo! 
> 
> Siempre me gustó llegar a los sentimientos de la gente. Supongo que mucha culpa la tiene el poeta que llevo dentro (malísimo por otra parte, no penséis... ) y que siempre intenta terminar con un verso o varios que dejen poso en el lector.
> 
> Con la magia, sin querer, hago lo mismo. Intento que después del instante estrictamente mágico, quede flotando la imagen que he transmitido, de tal forma que suelen acabar con un ¡que bonito! o algo así y no suelen decir lo de ¿cómo lo has hecho?
> 
> A ver, que quede claro que lo intento, porque me sale así, pero no que sea un genio y lo consiga siempre ni mucho menos 
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que siempre ha existido la "magia que cuenta historias" y creo que es más fácil que la real, al contrario de lo que dice Ezequiel. No me refiero para el mago, si no para el espectador:
> ...


 
si para ti es mas facil hacer magia que cuenta cuentos, es por que eres bueno en eso.

Pero vamos a avanzar un poco mas, para entender su dificultad,  La persona que nos ve actuar solo puede hacer una cosa a la vez,  o mejor dicho deve hacer una cosa a la vez.

Si mezclamos tiene que ver sin distraccion que mezclamos,  si hablamos  tan solo tiene que escuchar lo que decimos.   las dos cosas a la vez, se tapan entre si y pierden fuerza y credivilidad.

en el juego del autito de tamariz, pide que mezclen la baraja, mientras mezclan el hace la parodia que quita el mantel, que mueve la mesa,  que muestra que es de vidrio,  y luego sentra toda la atencion en que mezcle de nuevo la baraja.  quiere dejar bien asentado el echo de que se mezcla la baraja.

En el caso de Rene, cuando quiere trasmitir algo con la palabra, deja las cartas en el tapete, prefiere o quiere que solo lo escuchen a el y no que se distraigan con los movimientos de la mano.


La charla ficcional no es para tapar la tecnica,  al contrario la tecnica se  muestra, cuantas veces grandes magos realizaron un control delante de los ojos del publico,   pero para llegar a ese punto hay que tener una tecnica muy limpia, muy transparente, muy pulida, al punto que sea un movimiento normal, que no se sospecha ni la existencia de una tecnica.

Pero muchos confunden a la hora de utilizar la charla para tapar la tecnica, y eso creo que es un error.

Ademas lo ficcional lleva mucha tecnica de presentacion, por ejemplo yo en lo particular estudie unos años foniatria, locucion para el solo echo de tener una buena vos, una buena modulacion de la boca y buena sonoridad,   hay que leer mucha poesia, para entender las pausas, los cambios de ritmos y tonos con la vos.

Por contar una historia, lo hace cualquiera, pero relatar una historia o poesia bien echo,  leva practica mas alla de la magia.

Por eso dudo de que algo sea mas facil que otra, lo mas facil siempre es hacerlo mal,  pro cualquiera de los dos camino tanto como ficcional o real son extramadamente dificiles, y con esto emulo a un grande "No hay nada facil en el camino del artista".

Pero re pito si para ti es mas facil, creo que ya esta todo dicho, tienen un poeta dentro tuyo, lo cual te hes mas facil.


abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## angelilliks

Yo sólo pasaba a comentar lo que se ha dicho sobre los tres amigos y tal. La magia ficcional, o por lo menos la de Gabi, no pretende contar directamente una historia, si no darle un significado presentacional al efecto. Quiero decir, que las presentaciones de que un día fuimos a un bar donde había el padre de un famoso y magico zapatero... No son el estilo ficcional que propone Gabi.

Siempre dice que lo bueno de este estilo de magia es que el público anula su incredulidad. También comenta siempre lo malo de la magia ficción que es que la historia se te coma al efecto (como le pasa a Lavand a veces).

Un ejemplo claro de magia ficción es la flor de Coleridge. Donde se citan unos versos, algo así como: "imagina que estás durmiendo, imagina que estás soñando, imagina que sueñas que estás en el paraíso, sería bonito. Imagina que alguien te da una flor y que al despertar encuentras esa flor en tu mano." Gabi da la baraja y hace contar 10 cartas, las extiende y pide que toque una mientras cuenta esto, que recuerde el numero y tenga el paquete en su mano y hay exactamente el numero de cartas de más que el numero de la que se tocó. Un efecto aparrentemente sencillo.

Otro ejemplo suyo. Gabi dice que te va a hacer un regalo que nunca nadie te ha hecho, pero tiene algo bueno y algo malo. Lo bueno es que te va a dar 5s de vida y lo malo es que cuando estés en tu lecho de muerte recordarás aquél mago que una vez te regaló 5s de vida. El juego es básicamente una transposición de dos cartas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

por lo que yo se, no creo que lavand tape un efecto con un charla, por eso es que el cuando quiero contar algo, dega las cartas dice lo que tiene que decir, hace una pausa, y recien hay sigue con el efecto.

si es cierto lo que decis con respecto a la historia, yo quizas me pase o lo exagere un poco, pero el punto es el mismo al que apuntamos todos.

abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## Fran Gomez

Os escribo un ejemplo que comenta Ricardo Rodriguez en su conferencia que, al menos a mi, me ha aclarado un poco mas el concepto:




> El efecto de la bola de papel que queda suspendida en el aire. Este es el tratamiento de la ficcion que propone Manuel Villar (mago de la S.E.I.):
> 
> El mago dobla una servilleta de papel y enciende un cigarro, coloca el cigarro a unos centimetros por debajo del papel de manera que el humo lo alcanza, el papel queda suspendido. Villar atribuye al humo que desprende el cigarro (causa) el hecho de que el papel quede flotanto (consecuencia).


En este caso presentacion y efecto crean una ficcion conjunta. La una se apoya en el otro y viceversa. 

Ezequiel, pienso que eidanyoson se refiere a que la _Magia ficcional_ es mas sencilla de asimilar *para los espectadores* que la _Magia realista_. 
Se esta creando una ficcion respaldada por una presentacion y por un efecto y el espectador lo acepta porque son coherentes entre si. Igual que cuando vemos una pelicula o leemos una novela de ficcion ¿no? Si ambas cosas son verosimiles dentro de su contexto es absurdo cuestionarlas aun sabiendo que lo que vemos no es real.. 

En cambio en la _Magia realista_ me parece que hay una lucha intelectual que puede (por supuesto que no siempre..) ser asimilada de forma negativa por parte de los espectadores.

Por otro lado la _Magia realista_ quiza tenga un impacto mayor. La magia sucede eludiendo constantemente a nuestra realidad comun y desde lo absolutamente real ocurre lo inexplicablemente irreal. No hay perturbaciones de ningun tipo, cosa que en la ficcion quiza pueda ocurrir.

Por ejemplo.. Si vemos un mono de 30 metros en la ficcion no nos sorprende. En cambio si lo vemos en el portal de nuestra casa probablemente nos caguemos encima. 
¿Puede ocurrir algo asi entre la Ficcion magica y la Magia realista?

----------


## eidanyoson

> Sin embargo,  creo que siempre ha existido la "magia que cuenta historias" y creo que es más fácil que la real, al contrario de lo que dice Ezequiel. No me refiero para el mago, si no para el espectador.



Creo que escribí que era más fácil de asimilar para el espectador, lo que pasa que me explico como un libro cerrado  :Wink1:  (gracias por aclararlo Fran)

----------


## DRAKONIS

Pero lavand no solo detiene su tecnica para hablar, es que su tecnica es hacer magia con sus palabras...

Ademas, considero que el sabe entreteger todo esto, si observan el juego de la tasa y las 3 migas, hay mucho que aprender de este tema. Porque al final, en el climax, las palabras de Lavand confunden la mente para realizar la tecnica y producir el efecto mágico.

Y al principio se gasta casi 1 minuto y medio en discurso. Lo que indica en efecto que si es como dice Ezequiel;

_" por lo que yo se, no creo que lavand tape un efecto con un charla, por eso es que el cuando quiero contar algo, dega las cartas dice lo que tiene que decir, hace una pausa, y recien hay sigue con el efecto."_

Más no es asi todas las veces, parece que fuera asi porque el da muestras de eso, pero cuando la atención del espectador esta serena por sus palabras, suceden otras cosas que solo el mago sabe.

En definitiva, René, uno de los mas grandes magos...

P.D. Apenas tambien descubro el lado ficcional de mi magia.

----------


## rubiales

Creo que os estais liando. La magia ficcional no tiene nada que ver con contar historias, eso es distinto. Fijaos bien en la cita de Ricardo Rodriguez:

_"El efecto de la bola de papel que queda suspendida en el aire. Este es el tratamiento de la ficcion que propone Manuel Villar (mago de la S.E.I.):_

_El mago dobla una servilleta de papel y enciende un cigarro, coloca el cigarro a unos centimetros por debajo del papel de manera que el humo lo alcanza, el papel queda suspendido. Villar atribuye al humo que desprende el cigarro (causa) el hecho de que el papel quede flotanto (consecuencia)."_

*Villar atribuye al humo que desprende el cigarro (causa) el hecho de que el papel quede flotanto (consecuencia).*

Normalmente, nosotros por nuestros poderes, hacemos que el papel quede flotando en el aire. Sin embargo, aqui es distinto, el papel flota por que es lo "lógico"  :Wink1: , todo el mundo sabe que el papel es menos denso que el humo concentrado de un cigarrillo y por lo tanto se puede sostener sobre el mismo.

Esto es magia Ficcional, nada que ver con contar historias. Es como el aguero portatil de los dibujitos animados, el coyote tiene un agujero portatil marca ACME que lo coloca donde quiere y pasa a traves de el. Nosotros los magos podemos utilizarlo para que las monedas atraviesen una mesa. Cogemos una moneda y decimos que pasara atraves de la mesa, lo intentamos pero no pasa, entonces cogemos un trozo de fieltro negro en forma de circulo lo dejamos en la mesa diciendo que es un agujero portatil, lanzamos la moneda al agujero y como "lógico" que es, esta atraviesa la mesa.

Esto es magia ficcional, lo que hacemos es traer a la vida real la ficción y mezclarlas.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Ajajá! ahora si me ha quedado claro, Rubiales. Y, efectivamente NO tengo ni pajolera idea de la magia ficcional  :O10: 

Pero me atrae, me atrae...

----------


## Mistico

Otro ejemplo, si no me equivoco, sería la creación de un espacio fisico en cuyo interior ocurre la magia. Hace un tiempo me mostraron un girando los ases en el que se ponía previamente un objeto sobre la mesa y se decía que el espacio que había sobre ese objeto constituía una burbuja mágica donde imperaba la ley del deseo, de la magia y fuera de ella, la de la razón, de la física. Cada vez que mostraba las cartas fuera de la burbuja nada ocurría, pero si lo hacía dentro y se pedía el deseo, un as se giraba. Creo que la presentación era de Gabi, pero no puedo asegurarlo. Saludos.

----------


## Magnano

entonces el juego del agua y aceite seria de este tipo?
es que creo que me he perdido hace mucho en este hilo

----------


## Luis Vicente

Sí, estoy de acuerdo.

No hay que confundir la magia con historias o poética con la magia ficcional. Aunque en ocasiones coincidan.

----------


## Mistico

> entonces el juego del agua y aceite seria de este tipo?
> es que creo que me he perdido hace mucho en este hilo


Venga, yo me aventuro y si me equivoco que me corrijan. El juego agua y aceite se podría hacer creando un mundo ficcional si, por ejemplo, usáramos un tubo con agua y aceite, y al agitarlo y mostrar las cartas estas aparecieran mezcladas, pero justo en el momento en que ambos líquidos quedan diferenciados en el tubo se extienden las cartas éstas se separan por colores. Sería la atribución del poder mágico al hecho ocurrido en el interior del tubo. La magia no la hace el mago, sino que se traslada desde el tubo a las cartas.


Otra opción sería, hacer el juego con el tapete dividido en dos colores, rojo y negro (como se vio en NxA)  y que las cartas tomen el color del lado del tapete, sería entrar en ese mundo de ficción en el que es el espacio del tapete el que hace que las cartas sean de un color o de otro.

A ver si me he enterado yo de esto de los mundos ficcionales o ando más perdido que al principio.

Desde luego la idea abre muchas puertas de presentación, y sobre todo, creo una de las cosas más atrayentes (comentadas más arriba) es la eliminación del conflicto , del reto mago-espectador.

Saludos.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Mistico, pues si, a mi me parecen acertadisimos ambos ejemplos de presentacion..

Sigamos con el agua y aceite:

- Magia realista: El mago mezcla las cartas una a una, chasquea los dedos y las cartas se separan.
- Magia ficcional: El contenido del tubo esta en reposo y por lo tanto las cartas se separan. El contenido del tubo se agita, las cartas se mezclan.


Y me pregunto yo.. ¿Podriamos distinguir la Magia ficcional de la Magia realista desde el punto de vista de quien (o que) provoca el efecto magico? ¿O seria una generalizacion absurda?

----------


## Mistico

Por lo que voy entendiendo sobre el concepto, pienso que se basa en el "qué" produce la magia. Ese "qué" puede ser un objeto, un espacio físico, un ritual, etc. Siempre algo distinto de un supuesto poder mágico que tenga el mago. 

Sin embargo no valdría el "tengo una varita mágica y al tocar con ella las cartas se separan en colores", tiene que ser algo representativo, algo que emule un mundo paralelo donde ocurre la magia. O puede que si valga y sea la expresión más simple del concepto. Lo cierto es que no lo tengo claro.

Sin tener apenas conocimiento sobre estas ideas ( a ver si alguien que sepa se manifiesta) yo me pregunto: ¿Es imprescindible que, al menos en algún instante de la presentación, se enfrenten ambos mundos, ficcional y real? Creo que sí.

Por ejemplo, en el caso que comentaba de la burbuja mágica y el girando los ases, es imprescindible enseñar las cartas varias veces a lo largo de la rutina fuera de la burbuja y mostrar que no ocurre nada, para poder enfrentar la realidad, a la magia de la burbuja, en cuyo interior sí que ocurren cosas. 


Abrazos.

----------


## ignoto

Aunque me temo que estoy a años luz de Gabi (no creo que nunca llegue a estar a su altura), casi que falta un tercer tipo de magia.

La negación de la magia.

Se utiliza sobre todo en magia infantil dramatizada.

Para no "tocar" el repertorio de otros compañero, vuelvo a sacar a la luz mi propia idea.

Un elfo sale a escena. El elfo NO hace magia (la bruja si, pero eso es otro tema). Pero el elfo es un ser mágico al que "le ocurre" la magia.
Durante todo el espectáculo, se niega la magia del elfo. Sin embargo, el público descubre que las cosas que "le ocurren" al elfo son mágicas (una cuerda examinada por el público le atraviesa el cuerpo, un jarrón de arcilla se pliega y se mete en un bolsillo, las llamas se transforman en flores...).

Por resumirlo de alguna forma: El mago niega hacer magia pero esta ocurre ante los ojos de los espectadores que si son testigos de ella.

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola a todos. Me permito inmiscuirme en este tema, debido al  conocimiento adquirido el año pasado en Montegrande, localidad al norte de mi país, y donde tuvimos el privilegio, alrededor de cincuenta magos Españoles, Argentinos, Brasileños y por supuesto Chilenos de compartir con Gabi Pareras 48 hrs. de seminario, donde expuso su concepción mágica, teoría y juegos. De más esta decirles que fue una de las experiencias más emocionantes de mi insipiente carrera como mago.

Según lo aprendido, la Magia Ficcional, es una concepción personal de Gabi, por lo tanto, se adapta a su experiencia y exigencias, y como dice el, mala influencia de El Llantiol donde se acostumbro a un publico atento ávido,  y respetuoso. 
La Magia ficcional es una teoría nueva y como toda teoría nueva, contiene la anterior, el paradigma imperante hasta hoy (Magia Realista) y no es el opuesto, si no, un complemento. 
Es importante aclarar que Ficción narrativa NO ES MAGIA FICCIONAL, por lo tanto lo expuesto por Ezequiel no corresponde a la concepción de Gabi.  

La negación de la trampa, es una de sus reglas y se refiere a que el mago no alude a ella, por que ella no es importante para la ficción. Siguiendo con el ejemplo del papel sostenido por el humo del cigarrillo. Si el mago da a revisar el cigarro, pasa una argolla a traves del humo o su mano para comprobar la ausencia de hilos, inmediatamente hace sonar una alarma que despierta al espectador y le recuerda que existe una trampa y no le permite disfrutar de la ficción que el mismo crea. El papel se sostiene gracias al humo.  

En la Magia ficcional el espectador pasa de ser testigo (Como en la magia realista) a tomar un roll más activo, es decir, es protagonista del efecto, debido a que cruza el espejo de la mano del mago.  

La Magia Ficcional y la Magia Realista pueden convivir en una misma sesión y todos debemos nutrirnos de ambas, para dar variedad a nuestro repertorio y a las emociones generadas en los espectadores.

Es curioso lo que genera Gabi y su magia, esta es apabullante, refinada y sorprendente, verlo regalar segundos de vida en un juego, es regalarnos toda la vida, en esos segundos.

----------


## Mistico

Un detalle importantísimo el resaltar lo de la "negación de la trampa". Al negarla no hay reto, sólo disfrute por parte del espectador. Propongo coger un efecto clásico, y  tratar de aplicarle esta teoría, cambiando la presentación. 

¿Qué os parece la idea?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

victor lutte.

Como esto es una discucion, y la discucion se basa en intercambio de opiniones para llegar al fin de la partida, devo llevarte la contra, espero entiendas.

El año pasado gaby estuvo por la capital dando su conferencia y espectaculo.
Yo trabajaba en un restaurante tematico llamado houdini, donde todo en ese restaurante es magico, y gaby fue invitado.
Cuando cerro al publico y la gente se fue tuve la suerte de tomar un cafe a solas con gaby y hablar unos minutos, si bien no son 48horas, unos minutos sirven para conocerlo a el.


Una de las cosas que me conto, o nos conto ya que eramos 5 o 6 es que esta teoria si bien la termino el, nacio con su padre, luego el termino de crearla.

El dice que charla ficcional es casi nesecario en la teoria, por que el trata de emplear un conflicto entre lo visual, lo racional y lo que se escucha.

La persona VE una carta, ESCUCHA que es un auto, pero no RAZONA por que se mueve.
y el artista lo unico que hace es potenciar que se mueve solo.

ojo no van de la mano, pero la charla sirve, con el solo echo de decir que te ragala 5 segundos de vida, ya es charla ficcional, no te lo muestra con las cartas, tan solo dice te rgalo 5 segundos de vida.

a la hora de ejecutar un juego no hace falta que este la charla ficcional, pero a la hora de trasnmitir ese mensaje utiliza 100% la charla ficcional, si pensamos es imposible regalar 5 segundo de vida.

Ademas aclara otra cosa, la diferencia entre negar el truco y venderte como si fueses Dios.

el niega la existencia de truco, no con las palabras, no pidiendo que revisen las cosas. El niega eso tan solo presentando el juego. (que creo en tu ejemplo lo explicaste muiy bien).

Pero el esta encontra de decir que tienes un Don o que eres Dios, por eso el emieza diciendo "vamos a compartir una experiencia","vamos hacer un juego","te quiero mostrar algo, te quiero contar algo", "o te quiero regalar algo".
aunque parezca tonto, esas palabras dicern muchas cosas, lo mas importante, apunta a algo intimo, pide la ayuda o la colavoracion, desconoce que va a suceder pero juntos lo veran, o tan solo quiere regalar algo, esto es a lo emocio0nal que apunta el.

Bueno sin mas nada que sumar, o restar, en este interezante tema.
me despido.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo creo que agua y aceite es un juego esencialmente ficcional, su estructura lo lleva a eso. El agua y aceite se separan, luego las cartas acuosas se separan de las aceitosas. Lógico. Se pueden añadir componentes de magia real, como enseñadas varias para mostrar la verdadera intercalación, pero eso no lo aleja esencialmente de su estructura ficcional.

Ricardo Rodríguez hablaba de las bondades de mezclar magia real y ficcional para maximizar beneficios y disminuir contratiempos que pueda provocar.

Por otro lado, yo si creo que las presentaciones de Lavand se llegan a comer el efecto de vez en cuando. Es su estilo, pero puede que la experiencia sea más poetica que mágica, aunque en eso cada uno elige su vía.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Tendrias que ver un shows entero, por que si no ves magia en Rene es algo que dudo.

Si bien tiene grandes presentaciones y poesias, su magia es muy buena, sus tecnicas, todo, yo creo que Rene no es solo arte, es magia, creo que tiene mucha magia tecnica su shows.

pero bueno son opiniones.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Tengo los DVDs que comercializó con dos actuaciones. No son dvds explicativos sino unipersonales completos. Me gusta Lavand y creo que consigue una actuación del más alto nivel en rango global, pero tambien pienso que a veces ya sea por su carisma o presentaciones, ni me doy cuenta de la magia que hace. Recuerdo mejor sus guiones que sus juegos. Claro que tiene técnica y estructura. Lo que digo es que es SU vía y que siguiendo mi concepción sí se come de alguna forma los juegos con la presentación ficcional

Por otro lado no me canso de verlo, y  me haría inmensamente feliz presenciar alguna actuación en directo.

La magia puede ser como el cine, y existir géneros. Lavand representa la magia de autor, suya y perfecta dentro de su persona. Pero personalmente yo prefiero algo más equilibrado.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

es una cuestion de opiniones no mas

abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## angelilliks

No creo que la magia que hace René se pueda catalogar de magia ficcional. Sí que tiene juegos con tinte ficcional, pero la mayoría de su magia no se corresponde.

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Ezequiel, por favor no pienses que rebatir conmigo es ofenderme, soy un hombre al que le gusta la discusión, pero eso si, con argumentos. Por eso es que me demoré más de lo normal en responder, tenía que ordenar mis ideas y buscar buenos argumentos.

Mi respuesta será basada en algunos estudios de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional (Como prefiere llamarle Gabi) adquiridos algunos meses antes del ya mencionado Encuentro de Montegrande. Para muchos de los que estuvimos allí presente, fue chocante, pero inmensamente revelador, el estudiar y posteriormente, escuchar del propio Gabi su concepción mágica. Es por eso, que siendo yo un adolescente mago (tan solo llevo 26 años en la magia) comprendo la falta de claridad en algunos conceptos a qui expuestos, respecto de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional. No quiero olvidarme de Fran Gómez que es quien abrió el hilo de discusión y tratare de responder algunas preguntas hechas por el mismo y con posterioridad por otros, debido a que creo tener certeza de lo que hablo.

La Magia ficcional no es un invento de Gabi, así como tampoco es un invento de Ascanio la teoría, ambos analizaron lo que otros magos ya hacían y le pusieron nombre y lo ordenaron en lo que hoy conocemos como sus teorías.  De esto se desprende que la levitación del papel con el humo del cigarro de Manuel Villar, no fuera inventado bajo la Concepción Mágica Ficcional, sin embargo, cabe perfectamente en esta corriente.

FICCIÓN NARRATIVA NO ES MAGIA FICCIONAL. Rene Lavan, gran maestro,  así como todos nosotros creamos un argumento narrativo para desarrollar una ilusión, pero este argumento esta enfocado desde una Concepción Mágica Realista. Transcribo literalmente una carta entre Javier Piñeiro y Gabi: 
Como dice Tamariz en su metáfora, hace que el público cruce el espejo para sumergirse en el mundo que el mago propone. Así pues, el espectador, rindiéndose ante el peso de la evidencia, no puede hacer otra cosa que afirmar la realidad de lo experimentado y cruzar el espejo, cabizbajo y vencido, agotado psíquicamente por la lucha instintiva mantenida con el mago. Lo cierto es que el mago esconde ladinamente bajo el disfraz de un ruego una exigencia: la que es el espectador el que ha de adaptarse a las limitaciones del mago, ser menos desconfiado, menos difícil de convencer, y cruzar por propia iniciativa el espejo que lo separa de un “arcoiris” prometido que su obcecación, muy comprensible por otro lado no le deja ver si no cuando su “yo critico”, su instinto de supervivencia queda rendido y ofrecido en sacrificio. En realidad quien ha de cruzar el espejo es el mago. El espectador ya esta bien donde se encuentra y no necesita más. Y es el mago, en todo caso, el que ha de provocar su “supresión de la incredulidad”. Solo que ésta no puede ser voluntaria, como así ocurre en las demás artes, sino como en el sueño, donde uno solo sabe que se ha dormido al despertar. 

“LA MAQUINA DEL TIEMPO” (Me refiero al juego de G.E.C. Vol. 3. Pagina 601) es una obra de arte en las manos de Gabi, la poesía detrás del efecto, la manera de comenzar el argumento (sus primeras palabras se refieren a un regalo) el desplazamiento, la primera carta, la segunda, el momento mágico y el final, una obra de arte.  Cuando analizamos en Montegrande esta ilusión recuerdo referencias al “Sueño, del que tomamos conciencia que se ha dormido al despertar”  esto ya que fuimos sumergidos en la ficción, y estábamos en medio de esta, pero la conciencia de estar allí no la teníamos, sino una ves terminada la experiencia, es decir, cruzamos el espejo de la mano del mago, debido a una maravillosa transición a la ficción.  Gabi, cuando se refiera a cruzar el espejo, dice: “El mago cruza el espejo y coge al espectador de la mano, acompañándolo a lo largo de la experiencia”.

CUANDO LA FICCIÓN SE COME EL EFECTO. Se refiere este argumento a que plantear una ficción muy grande podría perjudicar el efecto, así como debemos estar concientes que la fuerza del efecto podría comerse la ficción si no encontramos una ficción adecuada, es decir, hay que buscar un justo equilibrio, pero esto es de Perogrullo, ya que en ambas concepciones mágicas debemos mantener este equilibrio. Que la ficción mágica se coma el efecto, no se refiere a usar la ficción (o charla) para ocultar la vida interna o truco del efecto.

MISTICO propone tomar un efecto clásico y aplicar esta teoría, pero antes comenta una idea de “Agua y Aceite”, pero a mi me parece, que siendo una buena idea, no se corresponden ambos fenómenos ya que el fenómeno químico, como el lo expone, no justifica el fenómeno mágico de separación de colores.

Tomando la muy buena idea de MISTICO, propongo pequeños cambios que justifiquen ambos fenómenos:
- Un frasco de agua con aceite.
- Tres cartas blancas que tengan escrito con plumón Rojo, “Agua” y tres cartas blancas que tengan escrito con plumón Negro, “Aceite”, ambos grupos de dorso Azul. Pueden tener escrito, si prefieres, las formulas químicas.

PRIMERO: Hablar acerca del fenómeno químico, mostrar el frasco y mostrar luego las formulas de ambos elementos (creo que con las formulas es mejor) en los naipes.
SEGUNDO: Mezclar los naipes y dejarlos en la mesa dorso hacia arriba.
TERCERO: Mezclar el frasco de agua y aceite agitándolo fuertemente con la mano, para dejarlo sobre los naipes que están en la mesa y contemplar como el fenómeno químico opera (momento mágico)
CUARTO: Separados el agua y el aceite del frasco, levantar las cartas y mostrar que el fenómeno mágico por lógica consecuencia también se a producido.

No se si explicar esta idea de efecto agua y aceite pasa a llevar alguna regla de este foro, si es así, pido las disculpas pertinentes, pero creo que era necesario ejemplificar y proseguir con la discusión.

Espero con estas extensas palabras, aclarar en algo, a Fran Gómez respecto de la Concepción Mágica Ficcional y soy conciente, a la vez, que es imposible comprender esta corriente en su totalidad sin escuchar al propio Gabi y estudiar sus trabajos, discutirlos y aplicarlos a la magia personal.

----------


## Mistico

¡Gracias Victor! A mí me acabas de abrir un poco más los ojos, creo que comprendo mejor la idea. Ahora voy a meditar un poco sobre el tema antes de decir nada más, pero quería agradecerte el aporte.

Un saludo.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Lo mismo digo, Victor. ¡Muchisisimas gracias por la informacion! A ti, por supuesto, y a todos los que habeis participado en el hilo.

Ahora, a digerirlo..

----------


## Iban

A veces me cuesta leer posts tan largos, así que voy a intentar plasmar mis dudas lo más brevemente posible, para ver si voy entendiendo por buen camino.

- La magia realista presenta un efecto que no tiene explicación posible (o hay magia pura, o hay trampa oculta). Ejemplo: D&D.

- La magia narrativa presenta una historia paralela que ayuda a aceptar el efecto, haciéndolo más agradable, pero que no explica el suceso. Ejemplo: Lavand.

- La magia ficcional le da una explicación al espectador de porqué se produce el efecto, aunque pueda ser una explicación absurda (desde luego, lo que sí es es una explicación alejada de la explicación real). Ejemplo: pelotita de papel que flota por el humo.

Así, la diferencia entre la magia narrativa y la ficcional es que la primera es *metafórica*, y la segunda es *explicativa*. Por lo tanto, y para mí, se plantee como se plantee, el "agua y aceite" es magia narrativa, y ni de lejos ficcional. Las cartas no son agua y aceite, son cartas. Podríamos convertirla en ficcional si fuesen cartas de dorsos azules y dorsos rojos, y argumentásemos que los colores tienen diferente densidad, y diferente peso. Pero con la analogía del agua y aceite, es magia narrativa.

----------


## Kiko

> Así, la diferencia entre la magia narrativa y la ficcional es que la primera es *metafórica*, y la segunda es *explicativa*. Por lo tanto, y para mí, se plantee como se plantee, el "agua y aceite" es magia narrativa, y ni de lejos ficcional. Las cartas no son agua y aceite, son cartas. Podríamos convertirla en ficcional si fuesen cartas de dorsos azules y dorsos rojos, y argumentásemos que los colores tienen diferente densidad, y diferente peso. Pero con la analogía del agua y aceite, es magia narrativa.


En la ficcional decir que la diferencia es solo "explicativa" puede ser confuso, si acaso "explicativa ficcionalmente". Es decir, hay una "causa", pero es ficcional. 

Además, la ficcional también puede ser metafórica. 

El agua y aceite clásico es una metáfora, no una ficción, eso está claro.

----------


## nikolas1111

gracias victor!!!...
me gustaria saber si tienes los escritos de gabi... y si podrias facilitarmelos algun dia que te vea??

gran aporte gran tema... de leer tan solo las respuestas, se eriza la piel y se tocan sentimientos en uno...

saludos!

----------


## Mistico

> En la ficcional decir que la diferencia es solo "explicativa" puede ser confuso, si acaso "explicativa ficcionalmente". Es decir, hay una "causa", pero es ficcional. 
> 
> Además, la ficcional también puede ser metafórica. 
> 
> El agua y aceite clásico es una metáfora, no una ficción, eso está claro.


Volviendo al tema. Tenemos en efecto X, que puede producirse por distintas razones:

a) Poderes del mago.

b) Algo sin explicación, sucede porque sí. (Aquí, quizá entraría la división que añade Ignoto. 

c) Sucede por una causa ficcional. Algo que no tiene lógica ¿Es eso? 

Dentro de cada una pueden existir metáforas o no.

Lo que no termina de quedarme claro son los requisitos para que sea ficcional.

¿Podemos hablar de dar una explicación al efecto que ocurre pero que esa explicación es claramente inventada e imposible? Es decir, cuando se hace el juego de la máquina del tiempo, se atribuye la magia a una carta que es una máquina del tiempo. ¿El tratar a la carta como  máquina del tiempo es una métafora, y el hacerla girar en sentido contrario para retroceder en el tiempo puede ser la ficción que da sentido al efecto?

Vamos..pregunto porque me tiene intrigado el tema, y no me quedan claros los "requisitos" que convierten el efecto en magia ficcional.

Abrazos.

----------


## Kiko

> Volviendo al tema. Tenemos en efecto X, que puede producirse por distintas razones:
> 
> a) Poderes del mago.
> 
> b) Algo sin explicación, sucede porque sí. (Aquí, quizá entraría la división que añade Ignoto. 
> 
> c) Sucede por una causa ficcional. Algo que no tiene lógica ¿Es eso? 
> 
> Dentro de cada una pueden existir metáforas o no.
> ...


En mi opinión:

La "causa" ficcional siempre tiene "lógica". Es decir, es coherente, tiene sus "reglas". Por ejemplo en Star Wars existe la ley de la gravedad y la "fuerza" puede contrarrestarla. No es gratuito: sigue unas leyes o reglas coherentes en su contexto "ficcional", por eso es verosímil.

Los "Poderes del mago" si con coherentes y bien contextualizados solo representan una forma de magia ficcional. Si no no. Muchas veces esto NO es explícito (sino implícito en la actitud del mago, sus gestos, etc.) y queda la duda porque la interpretación de la "causa" es abierta o ambigua.

"Algo sin explicación" puede ser ficcional. Por ejemplo la levitación por el humo no necesita "explicación", porque la asociación de causa ficcional "humo&suspensión" es inmediata, y genera por sí sola el fenómeno o experiencia de ficción mágica.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Un detalle importantísimo el resaltar lo de la "negación de la trampa". Al negarla no hay reto, sólo disfrute por parte del espectador. Propongo coger un efecto clásico, y  tratar de aplicarle esta teoría, cambiando la presentación. 
> 
> ¿Qué os parece la idea?


Mas que negarla yo diria no prestarle ninguna atencion, ni positiva ni negativamente.. que "la trampa" no juegue ningun papel en la ficcion, sino que sea la "causa ficcional" la que se lleve todo el merito de que suceda el efecto.

La idea me parece genial. ¿Propones algun efecto?  :Cool1:

----------


## Mistico

Vamos con uno... "La carta ambiciosa" ¿Os parece bien?

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Usar una carta en la que escribas metal  (en vez de la firma) y poner un imán encima para que suba?  :07: 

No estoy muy seguro de si eso podría valer...

----------


## Fran Gomez

Lucubremos, que es gerundio.




> ¿Usar una carta en la que escribas metal  (en vez de la firma) y poner un imán encima para que suba? 
> 
> No estoy muy seguro de si eso podría valer...


En ese caso la ficcion seria que si escribes un nombre de un elemento en una carta la carta pasa a tener las mismas caracteristicas que este ¿no?

Quiza la ficcion sea demasiado grande para el efecto o, quiza, haya que seguir demostrando esa ficcion. Por ejemplo, seria genial si tras escribir metal el sonido que tuviese la carta al chocar con algo fuese metalico y/o que pesara mas de lo normal. O quiza para reforzar la ficcion habria que dar mas opciones poniendo, por ejemplo 'pluma' y que con un soplido la carta levite o 'chicle' y que se quede pegada en el techo.

No se, ya te digo que son elucubraciones sin mucho sentido y mirando solo el efecto, el metodo ya es otra historia.

La complicacion principal que veo a la hora de crear una presentacion ficcional es medirse en la ficcion y que esta no le quede demasiado grande al efecto que voy a realizar. Creo que  una vez tengamos una idea deberiamos plantearnos: 
_
Si esta ficcion fuese real.. ¿que se podria hacer?_

Y una vez se sepa.. tratar de realizarlo.

Digo yo!  :07:

----------


## Mistico

> En mi opinión:
> 
> La "causa" ficcional siempre tiene "lógica". Es decir, es coherente, tiene sus "reglas". Por ejemplo en Star Wars existe la ley de la gravedad y la "fuerza" puede contrarrestarla. No es gratuito: sigue unas leyes o reglas coherentes en su contexto "ficcional", por eso es verosímil.
> 
> Los "Poderes del mago" si con coherentes y bien contextualizados solo representan una forma de magia ficcional. Si no no. Muchas veces esto NO es explícito (sino implícito en la actitud del mago, sus gestos, etc.) y queda la duda porque la interpretación de la "causa" es abierta o ambigua.
> 
> "Algo sin explicación" puede ser ficcional. Por ejemplo la levitación por el humo no necesita "explicación", porque la asociación de causa ficcional "humo&suspensión" es inmediata, y genera por sí sola el fenómeno o experiencia de ficción mágica.


  Muchas gracias por la aclaración Kiko, cuesta trabajo entender el concepto sin ejemplos prácticos..y hasta la fecha sólo conozco un par de ellos.

Un saludo. :D

----------


## Iban

> "Algo sin explicación" puede ser ficcional. Por ejemplo la levitación por el humo no necesita "explicación", porque la asociación de causa ficcional "humo&suspensión" es inmediata, y genera por sí sola el fenómeno o experiencia de ficción mágica.


Supongo que estamos de acuerdo, aunque interpretemos de diferente manera las palabras.

Tu "algo sin explicación" yo lo interpreto como que "no voy y suelto un rollo dando una clase filometafísica sobre la densidad del humo y la carta". Espero que "algo sin explicacón" no signifique "inexplicable", que es para lo que yo usaría esa frase. En la magia ficcional *existe siempre una explicación* cuasi-física a lo que sucede, aunque la lógica de la explicación sea... infantil, o absurda, o errónea; y aunque esa explicación no se... "relate".

Un ejemplo de magia ficcional para la carta ambiciosa... no se me ocurre una explicación, plausible o no, de porqué una carta atraviesa media baraja para ponerse la primera. La que propone eidan... Si la carta es metálica y pongo un imán arriba, hará que la carta se pegue atrapando las demás, pero no atravesándolas...

Se pueden hacer muchas metáforas, pero depende de a qué efectos, resulta complicado encontrarles una justificación.

Quizás una forma de hacer magia ficcional con la carta ambiciosa sea precisamente contar lo que realmente sucede. A ver si soy capaz de explicarme.

Imaginad que en vez de la carta ambiciosa, la llamamos *la carta hipnótica.* Es una carta que siempre quiere estar arriba, y que cuando intentas bajarla, se cambia por otra cualquiera, de manera que sigue arriba, y te hipnotiza para que tú creas que la estás viendo bajar. (Es decir, lo que realmente sucede). Sin embargo el espectador ve lo contrario: ¡ve que baja al medio de la baraja! Pero le dices que es un espejismo... un truco de la carta hipnótica...

Uf, no me explico.

Esta carta te engaña. Tú crees verla bajar al medio de la baraja, pero en realidad no se ha movido del lomo, y no es ella la que baja, porque siempre se queda arriba. Es un espejismo.

Enseñas el siete de tréboles. Y le dices al espectador: "pero éste realmente ya no es el siete de tréboles (mientras lo muestras claramente), porque el siete de tréboles realmente está aquí arriba" (y señalas el lomo de la baraja, e incluso volteas la TOP, que es una indiferente).

Metes el siete de tréboles al medio, y le dices al espectador, "tú crees que es el siete, pero no te dejes engañar por la carta hipnótica, porque en realidad este siete que ves es otra diferente ¿Cómo? ¿Que estás viendo un siete? No te fíes de tus ojos... Estás hipnotizado...".

Y la pierdes. "El siete sigue aquí arriba, porque de arriba no se ha movido nunca...", y volteas la carta de top. ¡Ahora es un siete! "¿Ves? Es una carta hipnótica. La cojo... pero aunque tú creas que sigue siendo el siete, de nuevo te ha hipnotizado y aún está aquí arriba, no es ésta que ves en mis manos, aunque estés viendo claramente que es un siete...".

 ¿Me he explicado algo?

Acabo de dar completamente la vuelta a la carta ambiciosa. Ya no se trata de que una carta se pierda en medio de la baraja y suba. Se trata de que una carta siempre permanece arriba, y crea "espejismos" de sí misma que el mago pierde en medio de la baraja, mientras ella NUNCA se mueve de TOP.

Podemos llamarla la carta hipnótica, o la fotocopiadora de cartas. o el clonador de cartas...

Sigue sin ser todavía magia ficcional, pero da posibilidades de encontrar una justificación que la conviera en tal.

----------


## nikolas1111

y no podria ser la carta que viaja en el tiempo...
y que se queda inmiscuida siempre en un bucle de tiempo volviendo al pasado, donde estaba 3 seg antes... en top...
seria una buena manera de hacer la ambiciosa... sin caer en el contexto de la carta sube... sino que volvimos al instante en el cual la carta estaba arriba... ya no es la carta la que viaja, somos nosotros los que viajamos en un vortice temporal que nos hace volver al lugar en el que estabamos segundos atras...
seria como el caso de la maquina del tiempo, pero con solo 1 carta y repetitivamente...(sin exceder)...

saludos!

----------


## Iban

No exactamente, pero sí podría ser la base para una explicación ficcional. Quiero decir, tu explicación es todavía metafórica, y hace falta buscar la "justificación" de PORQUÉ sucede eso (lo del viaje en el tiempo).

Una forma de convertirla en ficcional sería, por ejemplo, tener dibujada sobre la mesa una línea temporal. Un eje del tiempo, donde estuviesen pintadas las horas.

Se pone la baraja en el eje, y se muestra TOP, se hace la ambiciosa, se deja la baraja desplazada en el eje temporal (por ejemplo, adelantada los dos minutos que hayan pasado). Y se empuja con el dedo la baraja hasta el punto inicial del eje en el que estaba (hacia atrás en el tiempo). Entonces se vuelve TOP, y es la original. Y así se repite continuamente.

Ahora sí que hay una explicación: movemos la baraja en un eje del tiempo, hacia atrás. Por lo tanto, la baraja viaja hacia atrás en el tiempo.

----------


## Kiko

> No exactamente, pero sí podría ser la base para una explicación ficcional. Quiero decir, tu explicación es todavía metafórica, y hace falta buscar la "justificación" de PORQUÉ sucede eso (lo del viaje en el tiempo).


El "PORQUÉ" no tiene que ser siempre explícito. Puede estar implícito. De hecho, para que la ficción sea verosímil parte del porqué tiene que quedar oculto. Si caemos en una explicación excesiva llegará un punto donde choque con la realidad y dejará de ser una justificación creíble.  

Por ejemplo, en el caso de la suspensión por el humo, es el propio espectador quien pone la explicación. Es decir, el espectador descubre una "causa ficcional" implícita en la imagen. No lo analiza demasiado, solo lo vive como fenómeno estético bajo cierta coherencia. Si tratásemos de explicar profusamente porqué el humo contrarresta la gravedad seguramente la experiencia perdería credibilidad y potencia. 

Otro ejemplo: el fenómeno de "dejavú" puede ser suficientemente autoexplicativo como para que se viva como tal. En cambio puede que no funcione tanto una explicación como la de dibujar sobre la mesa una linea temporal. Además eso realmente no "explica" el proceso, solo lo ilustra. 

Es fácil buscar explicaciones "gratuitas" y difícil encontrar explicaciones/sucesos verosímiles. 

La cuestión no es tanto buscar un "PORQUÉ" bien justificado y coherente, sino que la ficción sea "aceptada" por el espectador, y que la experiencia se perciba y se viva como tal.  

Que se convierta en un fenómeno.

----------


## Anfoma

Hay una crónica (escrita por Golmundo) del Seminario de Magia Ficcional de Gabi en Alicante 2010 en www.magiaacascoporro.com ... por si alguien le interesa...

----------

